# Is there evidence that pregnancy causes the mother to develop an autoimmune disease?



## Carboni (May 20, 2010)

My grandmother and a cousin both developed severe rheumatic autoimmune diseases after pregnancy, when being previously fine before pregnancy. I have not been able to find any additional evidence of pregnancy causing an autoimmune disease to develop, but am wondering if anyone knows of a link between the two, either clinical or anecdotal. 

I realize that pregnancy has effects on women who already have autoimmune diseases, but am trying to weigh the risks of developing an illness from being pregnant. Any additional information would be very helpful. Thank you!
Force Factor
Force Factor


----------

